# What Browsers Do You Use For Surfing The Net?



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

This is what I use these days for Internet surfing:

1)Opera 6.01--This has impressed me so much that I have been using it as my 'default' browser. It does only use Netscape compatible plugins, so those Active X plugins by Microsoft are not allowed. Also....there are some sites that are not compatible with Opera, such as New York Times and Bank Of America. Those sites are only accessed with Internet Explorer 4+ and Netscape 4+. So far, I havent had any crashes with the browser and its been three weeks since I installed it. 

I am currently using Opera with the Mozilla skin. 

2)Netscape 6.22--I use this almost as much as Opera. However, it does crash in my PC about two times per week, mostly because of conflicts with Sun's Java. 

3)Internet Explorer 6--The only disappointment I have of this browser is that basically its pretty much the same as Internet Explorer 4 with only cosmetic changes. I also use MSN 7's and AOL 7's browser, but those are just customized versions of IE. 

4)If Mozilla 1 Final is about as cool as its beta versions have been, I may up making this my default browser over Opera. I have found its more stable than Netscape 6.22.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Normally only IE6, Brian I too am a bit dissapointed that ever since IE4 there has been hardly any differnce in IE. But right now on my old PC am Im using Communicator 4.61. I used Opera in school but I (inidrectly) got in major trouble for it, so in school now my only option is IE5.5.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

IE 6 pretty much exclusively. I used to use Netscape 4.x exclusively, but then when I tried upgrading to 6, I hated it immediatelty - it used to be a nice, compact program. But with 6, it got bloated and slow. So I went to IE 5, and then to IE 6.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Mozilla 1.0RC1. I hate IE for Windows most of all (no 32bit graphics ). My favorite browser is IE for Mac.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

1) IE 6
2) Netscape 6.2
3) Enigma 3.6 when the other 2 fail to get what I want. (corporate firewall).


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

IE6, upgraded on my older machine a few months ago, now have it by default with new machine with XP Home. Have no need for anything else even if there is something better out there.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I use Opera 6.01 as my primary browser because I like the speed, I have IE, Netscape and Neoplanet available on my PC but like Opera the best.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Netscape 6.23 is officially out. Its just basically a minor release. You wont find the release at Netscape yet. This link is where I got the release (Sillydog.org):

http://sillydog.org/narchive/


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Mozilla 1.0RC2 now, it came out the 9th. It fixes a major security hole from previous versions (including the ones Netscape used for the 6.x series) and it fixes many crash bugs. Very nice


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Opera 6.02 was offically released today. What I have now is the following:

Opera 6.02 (My default browser...though this changes from time to time whenever I need some change)

Netscape 6.23 (I always upgrade to the latest version)

Internet Explorer 6 (I am awaiting IE 7 to come, but it'll probably look and feel like IE 4 again)

MSN 7 (Waiting for MSN8 and the much rumored $23.90 new price soon)

AOL 7 (The only reason why I keep this is for the family. Some just cannot accept change)

Oh....I forgot to mention Mozilla RC 2.0. When the final version comes out, I am thinking of dumping Netscape for this one. Its so close. Its amazing how much progress the Mozilla team is making getting those bugs fixed.


----------

